# Seiko SNDY37, SNDY42, SNDY44



## paouy (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone has one of this watches? I was looking for a Seiko or Citizen 30-40 mm and found these but I'd appreciate any comments or opinions about theme before buying. Thank you very much in advanced and sorry for my English but it's not my native language!

SNDY37:








SNDY42:








SNDY44:


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

Can't go wrong with these. Judging by the dial layout, these have the 7T92 movement. I don't have these particular watches, but I have a Seiko Marine Sport with the 7T92 movement, and it's been an excellent trouble free watch. That counter at 6 o'clock can even be used as a second time zone. 
The only caution here might be their relatively weak water resistance. At 50m, you should probably limit the watch to light swimming and splashing. Otherwise, these are solid watches.


~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

A Google search indicates that the Seiko models you are considering do have the 7T92 quartz movement. I have a Seiko SNDB07 with that same movement:



It's a great watch! Seiko and Citizen are consistently reliable and well-built. I own 6 Seikos, or is it 7 now?


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

This one is nice! Love the clean dial.



coastcat said:


> A Google search indicates that the Seiko models you are considering do have the 7T92 quartz movement. I have a Seiko SNDB07 with that same movement:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great watch! Seiko and Citizen are consistently reliable and well-built. I own 6 Seikos, or is it 7 now?


----------



## paouy (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you very much Sherry and coastcat, I really appreciate your responses. According to your opinions I decided to order the Seiko SNDY37, now I only have to wait for it to arrive! I think this watch was the best I could afford with a budget below $200.

Your watch is really nice coastcat!!


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

Good choice. Of course, pics and wrist shots are mandatory, when it arrives. :-d



paouy said:


> Thank you very much Sherry and coastcat, I really appreciate your responses. According to your opinions I decided to order the Seiko SNDY37, now I only have to wait for it to arrive! I think this watch was the best I could afford with a budget below $200.
> 
> Your watch is really nice coastcat!!


----------



## paouy (Apr 22, 2013)

Well, it has arrived today 
Here's a picture


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice! It would look great on a leather strap, too.

~Sherry.



paouy said:


> Well, it has arrived today
> Here's a picture


----------



## paouy (Apr 22, 2013)

Popoki Nui said:


> Very nice! It would look great on a leather strap, too.
> 
> ~Sherry.


Yes! I was thinking exactly the same...


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

What do you think of the pink dial? In photos the color looks soft and subtle.

+1 on the suggestion for a leather strap! Black would be interesting - or a soft gray, which with the soft pink would be a nice 1930s look (I'm thinking of Bakelite and the other plastics that became popular then).


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

coastcat said:


> What do you think of the pink dial? In photos the color looks soft and subtle....


The dial is pink? It looks white on my screen....

~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Popoki Nui said:


> The dial is pink? It looks white on my screen....


Take a look at it on the Amazon site and you'll see the pink more clearly, especially if you zoom in:

Seiko Women's SNDY37 Stainless Steel Analog with Pink Dial Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## paouy (Apr 22, 2013)

coastcat said:


> What do you think of the pink dial? In photos the color looks soft and subtle.


Maybe it looks almost white because of the flash... Anyway it's a soft pink but not as soft as it appears in the picture :-d
I really like the color, that was why I choose this watch instead of the other two I posted on my the first message.

Here's a full resolution picture with a white background so you can see the difference...


----------



## MicheleB (Mar 17, 2012)

I like it! Amazon says it's not available - did you buy the last one? ;-) I also like brown or grey with light pink. I think a leather band would be sharp. It also looks like a good size for you. Well done.


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

Definitely pink! A nice grey strap would look wonderful.



paouy said:


> Maybe it looks almost white because of the flash... Anyway it's a soft pink but not as soft as it appears in the picture :-d
> I really like the color, that was why I choose this watch instead of the other two I posted on my the first message.
> 
> Here's a full resolution picture with a white background so you can see the difference...


----------



## paouy (Apr 22, 2013)

MicheleB said:


> I like it! Amazon says it's not available - did you buy the last one? ;-) I also like brown or grey with light pink. I think a leather band would be sharp. It also looks like a good size for you. Well done.


At the time I bought it there was only one left at Amazon but I didn't buy it there so it was someone else haha...

I'm now looking for a leather strap as all of you suggested... I also need to re-size the original because it's a bit large (removing 2 bonds will be ok)... Is it a spring bar tool suitable for removing watchband links AND changing straps? Or do I have to buy 2 different tools?

I also appreciate suggestions about leather straps 

I found that the SNDY35P2 comes with a leather strap... I made some photoshop to figure how it will look on my SNDY 37, take a look...














This is very similar and only 12 dolars http://www.amazon.com/Timex-T7B954G...e=UTF8&qid=1368329200&sr=1-133&keywords=16+mm

What do you think?

I also found this one which I liked http://www.amazon.com/16mm-Brown-Le...ie=UTF8&qid=1368329290&sr=1-75&keywords=16+mm


----------



## artb (Nov 4, 2009)

As a Sieko chronograph admirer and 11 year 90% of the time user i am pleasantly surprised with this posting. Mine was a $3. garage sale purchase now on its 3rd battery after ten years. Has ugly yellow dial that is brilliant light green glowing in dark. Original gold plating has uniformly disappeared. A new one bought a year ago has not replaced it yet. Art b.


----------

